# Neighbor's yard is a crawfish pasture LOL



## RiverRat1962

The old folks that live down the road in my subdivision can't take care of their yard anymore because they're up in age and their son lives out of state. I go to church with them and me and a few others try to keep the old man's yard mowed for him.

Problem is the yard is very wet and takes a long time to dry out and its full of crawfish chimneys every time I mow it. Hundreds of them..they cake up my mower deck and dull the blades. What can I use to kill the mudbugs in his yard? Anyone ever had this problem?


----------



## goodwood

set some traps, purge and boil em up.


----------



## seattleman1969

Mothballs........ that's what we always used


----------



## trodery

Just a "wee" bit of gasoline and a match!


----------



## RiverRat1962

trodery said:


> Just a "wee" bit of gasoline and a match!


My brother Sonny said "go get the gasoline" ..../Jerry Clower :cheers:


----------



## trodery

LOL.... It will work! That same method also works for Armadillo burrows but just for kicks I like to use firecrackers instead of a match


----------



## jabx1962

Rat,

My dad has a small "wetlands' area in his yard. He pours lime in the holes, and he says it seems to work. Nothing overnight, but you will see a reduction in a few weeks.

He also said a product called "Orethine" works too, but it's expensive.

Something like $100.00 for about 10 lbs. of Pelllets.

If the wrong person sees you pouring Gasoline in the yard, you may get a visit from the TCEQ.

Al Gore invented subterranean crawfish.....



RiverRat1962 said:


> The old folks that live down the road in my subdivision can't take care of their yard anymore because they're up in age and their son lives out of state. I go to church with them and me and a few others try to keep the old man's yard mowed for him.
> 
> Problem is the yard is very wet and takes a long time to dry out and its full of crawfish chimneys every time I mow it. Hundreds of them..they cake up my mower deck and dull the blades. What can I use to kill the mudbugs in his yard? Anyone ever had this problem?


----------



## SwampRat

RiverRat1962 said:


> What can I use to kill the mudbugs in his yard?QUOTE]
> 
> A pot of boiling water, some Zatarain's, and a 12pk?
> 
> Funny, as kids we used to ball up the fresh made (i.e still wet) chimneys and throw them at each other...SPLAT! If we didn't have any wet ones available we would throw the dry ones...Those tended to hurt a bit more.
> 
> Never ending supply of ammo..
> 
> SR!


----------



## seattleman1969

I'm telling you, moth balls do the job.... CHEAP and with less environmental impact


----------



## RiverRat1962

I'm going to try the moth balls and see..

I went and took some pics with my cell phone, the first pic is the largest chimney, its bigger around and taller than a beer can..
Second pic is the average size one 2-3" tall and 1=2" wide, he has a hundred or so in his yard and when the sun bakes them they get hard as bricks..


----------



## Woreout

Ok, I tried the mothballs, even closed the hole up afterwards, Next morning looked like it had snowed. Found this in a book. I now have no crawdads.
a 5 gallon bucket of water
about a tablespoon of the cheapest chili powder you can find. 50 cents at dollar store.
squirt maybe a 1/4 cup of Dawn in with it. stir it up and pour in holes.\
Use Dawn and not some other brand of dishwashing soap.
I put maybe a quart in each hole. I had hundreds if not more when I started. This is the only thing I have found that really works.


----------



## RiverRat1962

Thanks Woreout I'll try that.


----------



## Zereaux

I used this stuff for ant control and found that it knocked out the
crawfish as well...


----------



## RiverRat1962

Zereaux said:


> I used this stuff for ant control and found that it knocked out the
> crawfish as well...


Thanks, Thats what I use to get rid of the fire ants as well. I'm going to buy a sack and take my spreader down there and treat his yard, he has a few fire ants as well.

A 10 lb bag will treat up to 10,000 sq ft. of lawn.


----------



## RiverRat1962

Ortho Max..I went to wally world and bought a 20 lb sack (will treat up to 20,000 sq ft. of lawn). Enough for the old man's yard for the mudbugs and mine for the fire ants. It's not labled for control of subterranean crayfish, and has warnings about using within 100' of a stream or other bodies of water (harmful and or fatal to all aquatic life) . We'll see if it kills the mudbugs.

I read the label and it has instructions "for the vegetable garden". Anyone ever use this in your garden?


----------



## Spechawg

This product will definetly work if you can still find it. The carbide chips that they use in the carbide lanterns. The carbide reacts with the water in the holes and produces a poisonous, flammable gas. Just put a few chips in each hole and stomp the hole shut. Done with. I wish I could remember my chemistry to say what the gas is.


----------



## sergio380

mothballs work! i also use it in my yard to keep the neighborhood pets from doing there business in my yard. keeps snakes and other pest out of your yard. its a cheap investment. you can get mothballs or flakes at some local dollar stores.


----------



## RiverRat1962

Well, I applied 10 lbs of Ortho Max on the man's yard and watered it in after I mowed it on the 10th and so far not a sign of any mudbug chimneys!

I think it worked.


----------



## RiverRat1962

I mowed the old man's yard yesterday and are happy to report the Ortho Max insect killer for lawns [granules] completely knocked out the mudbugs! Not a sign of a chimney.


----------

